# Paper Tuning- Tail High



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The first thing to check would be fletching clearance. That rest needs the cock vane positioned straight up, but even then... it might need some fine tuning.

It's possible that your problem could be a need to adjust the nock-set position/rest height, but to get that much of a tear... I'm guessing you have massive fletching contact.

Smear red lipstick on the vanes of the arrow and shoot it... any place it's hitting will show up real quick. Don't forget to check on your cables.


----------



## BroWolf (Mar 13, 2014)

If the tail is high, drop the nocking point. Works for all the bows I tune.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

verify cam sync is good-- need to get proper nock travel

based on the pics- it seems your rest is too high- reposition it so that the center of the shaft is running through the center of the berger hole.

move your d-loop as necessary.


shoot through paper again.

once rest is set, I don't like to move it up and down- I move the loop. It's a litte bit of a pain but I want my arrow through the center of the berger hole.


----------

